
Clearing a Few Things Up - llambda
http://truceconf.com/?p=85
======
rhizome
I'm not much for conferences, but I have been following the issues motivating
this one for some time, and the thing that strikes me most about TruceConf is
that every development seems to be _about ElizabethN_. Why she's doing it, how
much she's learning from her myriad mistakes, but nothing about, you know,
_the conference_. It just seems like a pie in the sky, "sometime in 2014,"
Elizabeth-party that seems to just suck attention and interest away from other
ways of dealing with the problems it's trying to address. I hate to rain on
the parades of the seemingly good-intentioned, but I think she probably pulled
the trigger on this idea too quickly, that the topic doesn't really respond
well to an MVP strategy.

tl;dr: Everything about TrueConf appears inwardly-focused.

